# purchased apps not showing up as purchased...



## searayman (Jun 10, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Base:: CyanogenMod

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: ADB

Carrier:: Verizon

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
I am running the latest gummy 1.20 and when I booted up. All my apps that I have purchased arent shown as being purchased. It wants me to buy them all again.

Any ideas on how I can fix this?


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

Clearing the Market cache has fixed this issue for me.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## johio360 (Mar 22, 2012)

i cleared my cache and it didnt do the job i had to rebuy my backup pro to get everything back.....it sux


----------

